# Jrue Holiday out indefinitely with stress fracture in tibia



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> NEW ORLEANS -- The New Orleans Pelicans say starting point guard Jrue Holiday is sidelined indefinitely with a right ankle injury.
> 
> The team says the injury is a stress fracture in his tibia. It is not clear when or how the injury occurred. Holiday played 29 minutes in Wednesday night's 102-96 loss at home to Washington, making three of 11 shots for eight points to go with three assists, three rebounds and three steals.


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/10273920/new-orleans-pelicans-jrue-holiday-fractured-ankle


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

At this point they might as well tank harder than the rest and try to get that top 5 pick back from Philly. LOL.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So many injuries to big time players this season. It really sucks. Hope he comes back sooner than later.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Basel said:


> So many injuries to big time players this season. It really sucks. Hope he comes back sooner than later.


I agree. The injuries this season to major players, starters, have been incredible. It always seems like too much to ask when you hope for good health with this team. I just don't know what it is. They've only said he's out indefinitely so who knows. I wouldn't be surprised if he's out a month. :wahmbulance:


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Is this a real injury or a tank injury?


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

The last 3 or 4 years in basketball may be the worst spurt of all time for injuries to guys that are the best player on their team


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

RollWithEm said:


> Is this a real injury or a tank injury?


Why would they suddenly decide to tank in January?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Basel said:


> Why would they suddenly decide to tank in January?


Because Ryan Anderson's injury is worse than they let on and the Brow still isn't at full strength?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

RollWithEm said:


> Is this a real injury or a tank injury?


Is there a way of telling the difference between the two? LOL. 

I do know last month Monty said something about Jrue having a chipped bone in his elbow so when I read he was out indefinitley, I thought it was the elbow, but turns out it's something totally different. They're saying 'it's unclear when the injury happened' :raised_ey but I DO KNOW Jrue sat the entire 4th of the last game. Maybe it was bothering him before that because the last few games he's been kind of passive. Not really looking to shoot the ball much.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I just assumed his passivity had to do with a midseason malaise more than an injury, but it could be a bit of both.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Wow, tough time to be a point guard in this league. They're dropping like flies.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> Jennifer Hale ‏@JenHale504 9m
> #Pelicans Jrue Holiday tells me stress fracture in tibia occurred over time, not 1 incident. Trainers will treat w/bone stimulation therapy



*Jrue Holiday: Too early for injury timetable*



> Over the past four games, New Orleans Pelicans point guard Jrue Holiday didn’t look much like the player who earned an invitation to the 2013 NBA All-Star Game, as a member of the Philadelphia 76ers. The reason for Holiday’s subpar play seemed to become clearer on Friday morning, when the Pelicans announced that the fifth-year pro is sidelined indefinitely by a stress fracture in his right tibia, which has affected his shin. Holiday was 11-for-37 from the field during the recent four-game span, with 12 turnovers and 22 assists. He was held to single-digit scoring each time, averaging 6.0 points.
> 
> “I’m not going to say that was the reason why,” Holiday said, declining to use the injury as an explanation for the rough stretch. “I wasn’t as aggressive. I’m not going to use that excuse. Everything I do, I try to do as hard as I can.”
> 
> ...



http://www.nba.com/pelicans/blog/jrue-holiday-too-early-injury-timetable-11014


----------

